# Clear gel in rabbit cage (Resolved)



## john01374 (Sep 23, 2009)

We just picked up a young male rex as a companion for our current female. Best guess is he's appox 10 to 12 weeks old and weights in right at 1.45lbs. We've had him for 5 days and I noticed that today when I checked his cage that I only found a couple of normal rabbit pellets but found a couple of areas that had small blobs of a clear paste like substance. It wasn't excessive and had no odor. I don;t beleive this to be diarrhea and he's actig perfectly normal for a bunny in a new enviroment. 

Anyone ever seen something like this? Should I be worried?


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 23, 2009)

Not to freak you out or anything but when we first got bunnies, when I was feeding them one night I picked one of them up and noticed a clear gel like substance underneath him. The poor guy was dead the next morning  I only had him for a couple days. My understanding was it was Mucoid enteritis. Can you get him to the vet asap?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 23, 2009)

That sounds like mucoid enteritis, Grace is right. Get the bunny to the vet ASAP.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/mucoidenteritis.php

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/171319.htm

http://www.showbunny.com/gastrointestinal.html

moved to infirmary


----------



## john01374 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm leaving work now to take him for an emergency visit.

Wish me/him luck


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 23, 2009)

gosh good luck i am about to read the links that were put on here as i have no idea w hat it is, but good luck.

i would mention this specific thing to the vet too


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

Keep us updated please.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 23, 2009)

ray:for you and the bun.


----------



## john01374 (Sep 24, 2009)

I got Max into the Emergency vet last night. They kept him and are treating him for gas and feeding him. I spoke to them already Today and the doc said he's doing ok. Gas is going away and he's active and beginning to eat and drink normally.

Still no fecal pellets so they're not sure what to treat him for. Turing him over to the normal vet today and they will decide on what antibiotics to start him on.

The emergency vet came to the same conclusion that is listed above and wanted me to thank those on this forum that replied. She feels everyones quick response most likely saved max's life. I still need to meet with the normal vet but the emergency doc said she thinks he'll pull through. 

I'll keep everyone posted but I'd like to thank everyone for your help and support. 

They do believe it is the


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 24, 2009)

praying that he recovers!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 24, 2009)

Whew! Glad you got him to the vet in time, and that he's doing better! I hope he gets to come home soon.


----------



## john01374 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quick update guys. Max is doing well. It took 4 full days of treatment before he began producing fecal pellets again. All he was producing was a clear gel like substance. After the first day of no pellets the vet had a hunch it was Mucoid Enteritis and began treating him accordingly. It took another 2 days before normal pellets began to appear. 

The day after I dropped him off I went back to visit him and his belly was so bloated that his front legs where sticking out sideways and his belly touched the table and He was clearly in pain when picked up and didn't want to move. He was being given GasX treatments 4 times daily to help the bloating along with his other meds. 

I stopped to visit him every morning and evening on the way to and from work. The first day he didn't want to be touched or held but the following day I could start to see his progress. He also seemed happier to see me each time and even wanted to play on the third day. 

I brought him home on Sat and he's doing very well and is very active and wants to play constantly. The bloating is gone for the most part but he does get a little puffy once in a while. 

All told he spent 4 full days at the vet including 3 nights in critical care. The first 36 hrs where looking bad. He was just laying around, wouldn't eat and seemed to be in pain so we where preparing for the worst but once they got the bloating under control he started to fight back and by the end of the 4TH day he was ready to come home. He's currently on 6 different medications that are give twice daily for the next 14 to 21 days. 

We are having to feed him a critical care mix via syringe a couple of time per day as his appetite just isn't there yet but it's coming back. I noticed he did eat a few pellets and some hay over night so he's coming around..... The Vet said she's confidant that he will make a full recovery.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 28, 2009)

Whew! I'm so glad that the vet was able to help Max and you out. It sounds like it was a really difficult bout of mucoid enteritis, but considering that many bunnies don't survive this disease, Max is a lucky guy, and a fighter! I'm glad we have a good resolution to this.
:bunnydance:


----------



## john01374 (Oct 1, 2009)

One last update. Max is back to normal. He's eating and drinking everything I put in front of him and trying to get to stuff still in the bags. I haven't given him and critial care mix in 2 days and he's doing fine. He's active, running, playing, doing the bunny hops, rolls and flops that tell us he's feeling good. The bloating is all gone. His pellets are back to normal and he producing tons of them.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 1, 2009)

wow glad to hear that it all turned out good, congrats


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 1, 2009)

Wonderful!
:bunnydance:


----------

